# Plow for a 97 Grand Cherokee?



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Does anyone except Snow Bear make a plow for a 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Do a search and you will find that this has been discussed. We tried to persuade another owner not to mount a plow onto his Grand Cherokee. I am going to do the same for you. That Jeep is not made to handle a full plow setup that is available for other trucks.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I agree with CT18fireman. I know Jeeps better than I know my wife! The Grand Cherokee is not a plow truck. It does not have a full frame, only a sub-frame assembly like that found on a mid-size car. Even the smallest / lightest duty residential grade plow weighs in at 400 pounds. Now, put that weight 6 feet in front of the front wheels. That 400 pounds now feels like 2,000 pounds.

Also, due to the uni-body construction, the truck has to utilize the entirebody (including the rear fixed glass panels) as structural support of the vehicle. The first time you hit a curb a little too fast you could rack the whole body causing the doors to operate ineffectively and also the rear fixed glass could burst. You could be the most cautious plower ever behind the wheel but eventually accidents do happen.

If you would like to discuss the capabilitied of your Jeep further, feel free to send me an Email at [email protected] I will talk your ear off about the grand. It is a very capable 4 wheel drive vehicle and a great off-road vehicle. Personally, I think Jeeps are the very best 4X4 ever built. Especially the Grand and the Wrangler.

Don't plow with your Jeep.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

You guys are quick! I guess this mild winter has given us all alot of free time! I have a 93 F150 with a Fisher plow and a 92 Chevrolet S10 Blazer with a Meyer plow. I use the F150 to do my business and the S10 is my backup and personal driveway vehicle. I wanted to consider the Jeep because that's my wife's vehicle. I had ideas to get her a new Jeep and I would inherit the 97 and retire the S10. I will now seriously reconsider my plans! Thanks for the advice! I hope to fit in with you guys! Mike


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Mike, the guys here on the board are exactly correct when it come to the 97' Grand Cherokee or Grand Wagoneer. We have had several request for that setup but it simply can't handle a normal plow setup like CT & Plow Meister have said. Glad to see you are a new member to the board. I can tell you that this board is very informative and knowledgable. Come next season you'll be amazed how many people on here every night and the information exchanged. I work for a manufacturer and I have learned an enormous amount of information just by being on this board.


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

wow! what a difference. 

the last gentleman asking this insists on debating the pro's to no end.

michael accepts the advice graciously! truly a pleasure to see that.

the other guy never plowed, thought he knew it all. Michael actually plows for a living and has an open mind about it.

Michael, welcome! to fit in here all you gotta do is plow. Geez, really all you gotta do is be interested in it.

and i'm not married, but isn't it always the way, wife always gets the new vehicle!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Mike, welcome to PlowSite and thanks for the chuckle I got when I saw that topic and remembered the other time this came up.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

yep!

Im glad this one didnt get out of hand!!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

C'mon guys, there's just *gotta* be a plow out there that weighs less than 200lbs, is a V-plow, can stack snow 15' high, is commercial duty, and costs under 150 bucks to fit a Grand Cherokee! There's just *gotta* be!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm so happy to have met you guys. I worked overtime tonight,I should be in bed now,but I couldn't wait to see who responded and what you guys had to say! Thanks for making me feel welcome. I see ya's later.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Check this link and look at the threads by cappaj1 and you'll see why we're having a little fun! When I first spotted your post, a vision of a little girl sitting in front of a TV saying, "He's baaaaack" popped in to my head!

Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

If we had any snow this year I was going to try one of these on Tacoma. Says you can hook it to a Cherokee. Likely a POS but I love trying the gimmicks. Some actually work.
http://209.120.182.9/~admin10/sport-util.php


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> When I first spotted your post, a vision of a little girl sitting in front of a TV saying, "He's baaaaack" popped in to my head!


As persistent as the other guy was it wouldn't have surprised me for him to invent another member name and ask all over again, just in case someone might give him the answer he wants this time....

Have any of you ever seen Michael Gorgia and Cappaj1 together? No? Well, then, how can we ever be sure?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The differences in the responses pretty much assured me they are two different people.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Casey, some of the guys here run plows like that, they're called pull plows. Most use them to supplement a front plow, although you could probably plow your own drive with it with a little patience. Try a search on the pull plow, I've seen them discussed here before.


----------

